# bearded dragon background !!!



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

got really interested from this thread and her leopard gecko habitat design 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/231597-ultimate-leopard-gecko-anti-impaction.html

and if you are going to make one of these, YOU WILL NEED A HOVER :lol2: took me ages to clean up there was tonnes of it everywhere...

so i thought i have a go at making my bearded dragon one as his back ground is just plain white. it looks soooo boring. so i will update you with pics everyday.

this is what i dun so far, started today (sunday) 

made the back ground then shaped all the pieces what i want to go on to it, then i have grouted the whole thing. made a platform for my beardie to go on. but the platforms still needs work. and in the right bottom corner is another things which is in progress


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

bump 4 2nite

:welcome:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

cool looking good so far. ur beardie will love the addition


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

what i did today ( monday)

i have coated it with another layer of grout. which i added some sandy coloured paint to the grout.


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good, i'm about to nip out and get the stuff to do one for my other anole tank, i'll keep an eye on how you get on with it.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

day 3


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

and finished back ground. just finished putting it now. lol 

WHAT YOU THINK????


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great, nice work. :2thumb:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow - what a difference eh...... it looks really good and you've made it look easy too - I like the bit about the hoover I bet you still find bits every time you move a chair or cushion!!!!! I like the arching branch - my beardie's got one similar but much thicker that I got from my garden - I don't know how old your beardie is but I think I can see it's tail in one pic - mine is about 17 months old now and it loves to climb along the branch and sit near its spotlight where it'll stay all day and sometimes all night too


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

my beardie love sleeping on the branches
not the floor or his platform..

he sleeps on there n looks like he going to fall off lmao


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

im going to make another two backgrounds for my leos.. 

any ideas what it should look like??
i think its really fun to make these ...:mf_dribble:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i think it looks great. !!


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

ephiedoodle said:


> i think it looks great. !!


thanks

:2thumb:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome, I started making one of those today for my leo's. Hope it turns out as good as yours!


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

BUMP!!
going to make one for my leos now


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great .

One question though. I've noticed everyone paints their grout with acrylic, is this needed? Seeing as it's getting coated with more grout, then PVA/Sand/PVA?


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

clidbury said:


> Looks great .
> 
> One question though. I've noticed everyone paints their grout with acrylic, is this needed? Seeing as it's getting coated with more grout, then PVA/Sand/PVA?


hi there, i doubt one would paint with acrylic then grout.

My Steps:

Grout.
Paint.
PVA (it drys clear)
Maybe add some sand in the paint or PVA process for texture, your call.

Peace


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

fourdown said:


> hi there, i doubt one would paint with acrylic then grout.
> 
> My Steps:
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I meant sorry. 

I just find it strange that people paint it, then eventually put sand over the top, this covering the paint. Unless the paint would give it a deeper colour or something?

Personally I wasn't going to paint mine, but if there's a reason behind it, such as making it look a better colour in the end, then I shall.


----------



## char_cfc (Apr 9, 2009)

Could you use paper mache instead of grout? :whistling2: but still cover it with pain n PVA? what is the benefit of using grout?


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

char_cfc said:


> Could you use paper mache instead of grout? :whistling2: but still cover it with pain n PVA? what is the benefit of using grout?


I imagine it would give a more solid seal. Grout would probably dry harder than paper mache, thus making it more relaible to wear and tear.


----------

